# 1909 Yale Motor



## filmonger (Feb 27, 2015)

This seems like an OK deal on the bay..... Nice Corbin Repro Sprocket too!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291389305629


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice piece for someone handy.


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 27, 2015)

yale! a yale is one of the harder bikes to build but it can and has been done,i have a 10 and 09 yale projects,a real old long lasting brand they still make tons of stuff


----------



## catfish (Feb 27, 2015)

Very cool, but very expensive to complete. I had a 1914 Pope motorcycle I was putting together for a long time...... Motor, original paint tank, seat, and a lot of other small parts. But no frame.... Sold all the parts off and put it towards my knucklehead.


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 27, 2015)

church!!!!

expensive as hell.....knuckles are sweet they are real hot right now......have you seen the new exact replica with extras top ends?


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 27, 2015)

I will buy a 1914 yale twin one day but i wont buy a project. Grandfather owned one so i feel i have to get one someday. Killer engine i just dont need a project that scale 

Nick.


----------



## videoranger (Feb 27, 2015)

Just looking at the pictures takes my head back to the day when those were new and boys would dream of owning one. Man and machine, a love affair.


----------

